# Thought you might enjoy this picture



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)




----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

What a great shot, love it!


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Kids make me feel SO lazy...


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

That is a great shot!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable.


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

So precious! Makes me REALLY want baby goats!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Cute!!!!


----------



## darth (Jun 13, 2017)

Sometimes I feel like that inside, but the body's not willing. So happy.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Adorable


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

Weee, flying kid! What is its name?


----------

